# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Selling traditional photographs in the streets.

## C R O I X

Hi,

Can you help by telling me which cities in west Europe is easier to get permission to have a tent in the streets (or in a fair) to sell my traditional photographs?

By easier I mean not too much bureaucracy and long wait queue.

I photography with film negatives which I develop and print hand made myself. And recently I have being photographing exclusive with pinhole cameras.
The photographs are landscapes, citiescapes and still which I believe I can sell to tourists and those who appreciate traditional photographs.

I have tried in Dublin where there is a long 7 years wait list to get permission, and in Freiburg (Germany) where they only give permission for those who sell clothes and food, otherwise only on seasonal holidays fairs.

So I am looking for a reasonable busy and touristic city where I could get permission to just have my tent whenever I am free to sell my prints.

Since there are many people from everywhere in Europe, I wonder if there are who can help with such info. :)

----------

